# 55cm Motorola on eBay.....who's buyin?



## kjmunc (Sep 19, 2005)

Good looking bike with some vintage 8spd.....not a show-queen but I'll bet it's still a good ride, and check out those chrome chainstays!!

C'mon, I know one of you guys out there wants it.......disclaimer--I'm not linked to this bike in any way, I just like living vicariously through your purchases!  

http://cgi.ebay.com/EDDY-MERCKX-MX-...3QQihZ005QQcategoryZ98084QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------

